# Horns, 8" mids and 12's in a Miata?



## Razmataz (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here but i have a few years install experience working on my own and for the big box stores. I just got a 1990 Mazda Miata that I am putting a system in. My goal is 60% loudness and 40% sq. I really love the sound of ID horns and, generally, PA speakers, especially JBL. For the horns I'd like to use Eric Stevens' horns, probably minis, but maybe there's something else that will fit better? It looks like the minis will drop right in if I pull the blower motor, but then what? Maybe it can be relocated? For the drivers I thought it might be fun to use a JBL driver.

For the midbasses I am thinking JBL 2118H's. I'm not totally sure I can get .5 cu ft but I can probably get .25 and port it by fiberglassing in the front area of the door. I'd just use a 6.5" if I could find something really efficient that would play low but I've been reading about the drivers commonly used with horns and nothing really fits the bill. IB would be even better. A
technical drawing of the JBL or at least the magnet diameter would be helpful because the door is 5" deep but there is a brace. 

I'm going to forego time correction and use a kicker sx700.4 amplifier or something similar with built in active crossovers. They're noisy amps especially with horns but the noise floor in the Miata is petty high. 

The sub's are last priority but something like 2 12's in some kind of a custom ported enclosure replacing the package tray, with 1200w powering them.

So I looked over simplicityinsound's install but I can't find any Miatas with horns. So, thoughts? Suggestions? Recommendations?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...q-tiny-car-2004-mazdaspeed-miata-install.html


----------

